# Протрузия диска L5-S1



## Феня (24 Ноя 2018)

15 сентября на работе наклонилась и отвела ногу назад и в сторону, при этом почувствовала сильную боль, как будто тазобедренным суставом что-то задела, и по ощущениям она отдала в зону ямочки ягодицы. Выпрямилась, боль исчезла, благополучно доехала до дома, на следующий день делала всякие дела, все было в порядке, к вечеру опять при отведении ноги почувствовала боль. Обратилась к врачу, стала лечиться. Боли были только если отводить ногу и при ходьбе, если наступить резко. Я стала бояться этой боли и максимально щадить ногу. Через несколько дней мышцы ноги спазмировались, я не могла спать, появились при движении ногой простреливающие боли по задней стороне бедра, иногда по внутренней, стало больно сидеть и невозможно спать на левой стороне. Спина не болела. Сделала МРТ результат:Дорзальная медианная протрузия диска L5S1, размером до 0,4 см распространяющаяся в межпозвонковых отверстия с обеих сторон, компремирующая передние отделы дурального мешка просвет позвоночного канала сужен до 14мм.
Увидев это заключение я испытала сильный стресс мягко говоря. Стала бояться лишний раз чихнуть ибо уже многое почитала в интернете. Далее меня с диагнозом: остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника с люмбоишальгий стадия обострения, положили в стационар терапевтического  отделения. После лечения не много стало легче, но всякие боли при движении были. Спина не болела. Нахожусь уже два месяца на больничном, по прежнему не могу сидеть ощущение как будто в ягодице ближе к бедру опухоль. Если не пить миорелаксанты то нога спазмируется. При нахождении в стационаре нашли трохантерит слева, около левого колена подвздутие небольшое. Вчера была у нейрохирурга, он дал заключение о том, что операция не нужна, корешки не защемлены. Очень хочется вылечиться, хотя бы сидеть, помогите разобраться неужели это все из-за протрузии и верен ли диагноз. С горя похудела на 6 кг.


----------



## La murr (24 Ноя 2018)

@Феня, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Феня (25 Ноя 2018)

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1309/view ссылка на альбом по снимкам


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Ноя 2018)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Феня (25 Ноя 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, можете ли вы подсказать по снимкам, не зажат ли у меня корешок протрузией?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2018)

Феня написал(а):


> при отведении ноги почувствовала боль





Феня написал(а):


> по прежнему не могу сидеть ощущение как будто в ягодице ближе к бедру опухоль.


Сходите к ревматологу. Может сакроилеит или артроз тазобедренного сустава..


----------



## Феня (25 Ноя 2018)

Спасибо, артроз есть, но вроде как еще ни чего страшного. Боль в основном только при движении и сидении. В пятницу ездила на прием к врачу далеко так сегодня и лежа побаливает. На сакроилеит по симптомам не похоже.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Ноя 2018)

Феня написал(а):


> и отвела ногу назад и в сторону,


Может непосильная нагрузка на грушевидную мышцу привела к её спазму. Возможно на ней возникли триггерные точки. Лечится массажём этих точек.


----------



## Феня (25 Ноя 2018)

Может быть, но несколько дней после происшествия боли были только при отведении ноги и все. Я очень боялась отвести ногу случайно, может быть поэтому она спазмировалась и только потом не стало возможности сидеть на левой ягодице и лежать на левом бедре.


----------

